# Alcohol prices Croatia?



## Skar (Feb 20, 2017)

My daughter is getting married in Croatia in August and I will be driving down in the van for the wedding (then hanging around for a few months).

I've just been asked to take booze with me for the wedding, the suggestion being to buy in France or perhaps Luxembourg? My route will be France, Luxembourg, Swizerland, Italy.
I'm wondering what the prices are actually like in Croation Supermarkets for wine, beer and Spirits?

I'll be returning from Spain/Portugal at the end of June so could also bring booze from there? I recall Brandy and Vodka being particularly cheap there? 

TIA Steve


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 20, 2017)

*Use this Link*

Cost of Living in Croatia. Prices in Croatia. Updated Feb 2017


----------



## Skar (Feb 20, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Cost of Living in Croatia. Prices in Croatia. Updated Feb 2017



Yeah thanks, been there and looked at that, it doesn't really answer my question.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 20, 2017)

Some prices here;

https://www.konzum.hr/klik/#!/offers?subcategoryIds=14&page=2

8.73 Croatian Kuna to the £.


----------



## Skar (Feb 20, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Some prices here;
> 
> https://www.konzum.hr/klik/#!/offers?subcategoryIds=14&page=2
> 
> 8.73 Croatian Kuna to the £.



Great, thanks!


----------



## r4dent (Feb 20, 2017)

Whatever you do don't spill any Silvovitz in the van !

It will dissolve the floor and the chassis.


----------



## oppy (Feb 20, 2017)

r4dent said:


> Whatever you do don't spill any Silvovitz in the van !
> 
> It will dissolve the floor and the chassis.



It's even worse if its passed through your kidneys to your bladder and then into the van loo, Slivovitz is a fabulous plum brandy, but about 10,000% proof. Having spent a great deal of time in Eastern Europe, I have found that many of the local wines are quite passable, particularly Hungarian and Romanian, so maybe take a small reserve stock of French / Spanish (cheaper) or Portuguese (even cheaper) and then sample the local poison (which will be even cheaper) and see how you go. And for a couple of quid a bottle, there some great fizzies in Spain & Portugal (and even France too, but you must be careful and try them all first !!)


----------



## 1888 (Feb 20, 2017)

Luxembourg for cheap booze and tobacco.

Route 66 Tobacco Shop Luxembourg


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 21, 2017)

1888 said:


> Luxembourg for cheap booze and tobacco.
> 
> Route 66 Tobacco Shop Luxembourg



When I was doing European courier work I used to go there when passing for tobacco,but found the warehouses at Calais were cheaper for booze


----------



## 1888 (Feb 21, 2017)

helen262 said:


> When I was doing European courier work I used to go there when passing for tobacco,but found the warehouses at Calais were cheaper for booze



Furthest i drive down from Scotland is Hull so never near Calais. For the amount we buy it not worth the extra fuel and driving time making the detour from Zeebrugge. This works well as we pass through anyway. There is another called Real Tobacco but slightly more expensive. Im sure they have shops in France as well.

Shop info Real Tobacco

What made up start looking for C&C type warehouses there is a lack of Gin sellers in Germany and Holland. We did find a off licence in Helmond Holland but it was expensive in comparison. 
If anyone is down the Black Forrest area and want a Gin look for shops called Penny. They are like Aldi but they sell a London Gin what i am told is quite nice. Cant stand the stuff myself. I also quick smoking so about £450 gets the wife Tobacco for the year. Great saving on UK shop prices.


----------

